# datei auf server speichern



## gerd (21. Feb 2007)

hallo,
ich habe ein applet, das eine datei erstellt und diese auf dem server auf dem es liegt seichern soll. jetzt weiss ich nicht wie ich eine datei auf dem server speicher kann. lokal habe ich es einfach so gemacht:


```
File out = new File("output.xml");
```

wenn ich das Applet aber vom server starte, wird dort keine output.xml angelegt. wie geht das???

ich habe schon versucht eine Datei mit dem URL zu erzeugen, also:


```
File out = new File("http://www.meinserver.net/meinAppletDir/output.xml");
```

aber dann bekomme ich komischerweise eine FileNotFoundException. (Auch dann wenn eine Datei mit dem Namen dort liegt..)


viele dank! :bahnhof:


----------



## Wildcard (21. Feb 2007)

Dein Applet wird vom Server geladen und anschließend auf dem Client ausgeführt.
Sollte einleuchten warum du nicht einfach was auf den Server schreiben kannst  :wink:


----------



## gerd (21. Feb 2007)

aha, und wie kann ich denn auf den server scheiben? mit einer URLConnection?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Feb 2007)

Kannst du theoretisch schon (wenn ein entsprechendes Programm auf deinem Server läuft), nur musst du dir dann überlegen wie du deinen Server vor unerlaubten Zugriffen schützt.


----------



## gerd (21. Feb 2007)

oh. also ich ich möchte ja nur in das verzeichnis schreiben, aus dem auch das applet geladen wird. wie würde man den sowas am besten lösen? mein applet soll im grunde folgendes machen: eine datei von meinem server lesen, der benutzer kann sie verändern, dann kann er sie wieder auf dem server speichern.

ich würde das verzeichnis in dem das applet und die dateien liegen evtl htaccess schützen, damit nur bestimmte nutzer zugreifen können.

wie kann ich das denn lösen?


----------



## gerd (21. Feb 2007)

oh. also ich ich möchte ja nur in das verzeichnis schreiben, aus dem auch das applet geladen wird. wie würde man den sowas am besten lösen? mein applet soll im grunde folgendes machen: eine datei von meinem server lesen, der benutzer kann sie verändern, dann kann er sie wieder auf dem server speichern.

ich würde das verzeichnis in dem das applet und die dateien liegen evtl htaccess schützen, damit nur bestimmte nutzer zugreifen können.

wie kann ich das denn lösen? danke!


----------



## Wildcard (21. Feb 2007)

Wie willst du denn die Dateien hochladen?
mit Http-Post-Request, einer Socket-Connection,...?
Das ganze hängt auch primär von den Möglichkeiten des Servers und der Datenmenge ab.


----------



## gerd (21. Feb 2007)

puh, das wird wohl etwas komplizierter als ich dachte. es geht nur um eine datei von etwa 500kb die verändert werden soll. ich schätze socket-connect ist das was ich brauche.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Feb 2007)

Wenn du ein Socket verwenden möchtest brauchst du ein kleines Java Programm das auf einem bestimmten Port auf Verbindungen lauscht.
Ein Authentifizierungsmechanismus ist dafür sinnvoll (insofern da nicht jeder hochladen kann was er will).


----------

